# Moment of silence!



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

As you may be aware Tom Brady the best qurterback on the best team in NFL history has been injured and may be out for the season. I know you will join me in a moment of silence and pray for his quick return. We all know the Lombardi trophy belongs in New England no matter what team you route for! Thank you in advance sports fans from around the NFL!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

.......................

Now that the silence is over.....you guys will be fine....not 15-1 season but got enough other talent that a monkey could be QB and win 9 games.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Bore.224 said:


> As you may be aware Tom Brady the best qurterback on the best team in NFL history has been injured and may be out for the season. I know you will join me in a moment of silence and pray for his quick return. We all know the Lombardi trophy belongs in New England no matter what team you route for! Thank you in advance sports fans from around the NFL!


You're not related to Carl Gerbschmidt from Elk Mound, Wisconsin are you?? :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now they can put up with a sub like a lot of other teams have had to do.Brett Frave looked pretty good yesterday.May give the Pats a run for their money. :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, the games will be very interesting. In all honesty the Patriots did not look to good in the pre season, and without Brady we barly got by KC. I think at this point 9-7 is a realistic prediction. As always we will take it one game at a time and hope Matt Castle "the new QB for New England" can improve every week as well as the rest of the team. I would like Belicheck to make some moves on defence and try to improve that area with maybe a few trades. Maybe the Giants would give up a few of their best D lineman for Moss!! :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

New England better keep throwing the ball to Randy Moss, or he'll become a cry baby just like before....then your team will really be in the hurt.

I hope Randy has matured from those times, I actually like him as a football player.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> You're not related to Carl Gerbschmidt from Elk Mound, Wisconsin are you?? :lol:


"You're a idiot head"


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

"You're city is terrible"..

"Wandy Moss is no tawent bozo.." :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I saw Moss is pushing to bring in Culpepper.If he doesn't get his way and they start losing,he will return to what he was at Oakland and the last years at Minn.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> I know you will join me in a moment of silence and pray for his quick return.


Probably no chance of getting a season of silence out of you is there??? :lol: :beer: 
Dust off the hidden audio equipment and you guys'll be ok!! :lol:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

There is still a team in New England? No Brady no spy tapes what are they going to do.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow that was embarrasing, we just became fish food for the Dolphins!! Forget Tom Brady for a moment our defence just got shreded!!!! Looks like it will be a long year, that was the worst I have seen the Patriots play in a long time! Well now with the invinsible team out of the way it looks good for the NFC this year as The dirty green birds look good as well as the Dallas sheep herders.

Hey Woodpecker think Denver can get 10 wins this year? Cmon 50% of yer games the other team can't breath. What do you think? :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Hey Woodpecker think Denver can get 10 wins this year? Cmon 50% of yer games the other team can't breath. What do you think? :beer:


I'm hoping with a good potent offense, and an officiating crew that finally understands the rules( :lol: :lol: ), we will have a tremendous season!!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice to see the Pats experience what most teams eventually do.....lose your starting QB.Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well Ken, back in 01 we lost our starting QB Drew Bledseo and we still won the superbowl!

How's that for the real world!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Bore.224 said:


> Well Ken, back in 01 we lost our starting QB Drew Bledseo and we still won the superbowl!
> 
> How's that for the real world!!


Tom Brady > Matt Cassel. Sorry, lightning won't strike twice.


----------

